# We Slayed The Snapper & Mingo!! Best bait for Mingo?!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

VIDEO: https://youtu.be/kWEbKkQuciQ

What’s going on folks, did an offshore trip Saturday to get on some red snapper while they are still in season. Had no problem getting our 6 man limit of 12 within an hour & a half. Dead cigs worked fine. Switched up baits halfway through to squid & then we started to LOAD up on mingos. These guys were everywhere. We even downsized our hooks & that seem to have helped us catch more as well, but I think it’s safe to say that squid is the A1 bait of choice for Mingo. We had a hell of a trip out there, finally was able to get out there with the boys & my father. Check out the video if you guys want, I’ll leave it up above! Other than that, tight lines & good fishing to you all!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mingo bite has been great this year. Ive been killing them on public spots in state waters. Only issue is having to clean 30, 40, 50+ fish all by myself before my next group arrives for a charter!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

We've been whacking em, some really nice ones too. Squid is great, you can catch several on one bait a lot of times. I tried some conch last week and it's even tougher. Bonito belly is also top notch.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Squid and fillet northern mackerels and cut it into strips or use both at the same time!


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Dang, next time I catch a Bonita I’ll try it man. Thanks for the info!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

How strong was the current down deep?


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

It was ripping on this day


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We use bonito chunks. Free-ish bait, plus the wife has a weird squid allergy? Makes her fingers break out. Must be the ink.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Bonito are my best bait. Learned it from Peace Marvel at Venice years ago, and they have been my favorite bait ever since. They are the bloodiest fish in the sea, but freeze pretty well. Even triggerfish have trouble stripping bonito off the hook!


----------

